

Show HN: The Rebolder - meesterdude
http://rebolder.com

======
meesterdude
This is something I've had in the works for a while, the timing is certainly
convenient given the recent debacle with reddit.

Anyway, I've used social news sites for a while and always felt they could be
better; both technically and culturally. So The Rebolder is an experiment to
see if that idea is worth something.

Still has some rough spots (next up is fixing the voting and comments) but
it's more or less something other people can tinker with at this point.

the TL;DR: * Signups require donation to a charity

* no upvotes or downvotes, just voteable taggings

* powerful search lets you hone in on what you want and filter out what you don't * focus on fostering positive behavior and meaningful discussions

* Violent allergic reactions to advertising

* something of a cross between craigslist/reddit/google if you squint super hard

* more in the ReadMe

Obviously, I'm open to feedback. I'll do my best to answer any questions you
may have.

------
nstart
I'm not going to comment on the aesthetics. That can come later. In fact it's
nice to have a stripped down site like this so that one can focus on just the
content avaialble.

And the content, is very... Vague. My initial thoughts when I came in was,
"okkk.. what is this site? some social something something.. ok.. 500k
politics. What's that? What do I do here? What does anyone do here?"

Now that I'm back here, I'll just address the points

* Signups require donation to a charity - I get that getting people to join by contributing to charity should automatically foster a better culture, but not sure how well that's going to help one grow. Maybe a model of suggestions and acceptance where acceptance is only by people who have joined the site via donations. Again, problems there of politics etc.

* no upvotes or downvotes, just voteable taggings - unclear what this meant. Especially given that the site is so sparse at the moment politics: 500k | 0 is really confusing. Also, voteable taggings. Do you mean that I can suggest a tag and vote for it? Can I downvote a tag? If I can, isn't it the same thing as upvotes and downvotes since a post can get downvoted out of the site?

* powerful search. With 8 posts seeded, one would expect at least a search box example (even one of those "click here to find out how to power search" that pops up an overlay is something). Also, what is powerful searching? Regex?

* focus on fostering positive behaviour and meaningful discussions - unclear how this happens.

* Violent allergic reactions to advertising - That's obvious

* something of a cross between craigslist/reddit/google if you squint super hard - I guess?

* more in the ReadMe - So I read that. And it's a noble goal. It really is. But many others have come and gone with just noble ideals. And on this point I don't think anyone can offer much feedback. All we can do is hope that you do break past the barrier separating noble and profitable. Example of why I say this, "adult, graphic, NSFW are all inappropriate for this site and will be removed." That is one of THE slippery slopes on the internet. Sometimes world changing news is graphic. Sometimes beautiful art is adult. Ask deviantart how hard it was to manage the latter on their site. Flame wars would constantly break out over whether content was porn or art just because photoshop and an artsy well lit background with drapes was involved in a photo of an individual in a sultry pose wearing equally sultry clothing.

If this is your MVP, I wish I could say I get it. But I don't. And I don't
know if it's in the design. Not necessarily a more snazzy design but something
a little more obvious at least. Maybe it's even in the fact that it's just
trying to do too many things at once. The point is, what's the purpose?
Everyone wants to be better. In your case you want to be better technically
AND culturally.

That's two problems right there! And both are very vague as well. Do you want
it to be a mono culture? That's great from some perspectives. Not so great
from the perspective of discourse. Do you want candor? Get ready for fights.
By technically do you mean you want better content? What's your bar? You have
For-Hire, For-Sale, and Humour as categories listed amongst others. Each is a
different beast by itself to manage. Or by technically do you mean the site
can work better?

I wish I didn't have to sound negative on this. I really don't want to. But as
I try to search for a positive answer to "here you could try this" I find
myself with questions for everything else.

I guess the only suggestion I can really contribute is to scale it back. Strip
it to the core. What do you want most? Work everything around that.

~~~
meesterdude
Thank you for this verbose and well thought comment. I admit it it's ambitious
and certainly unpolished in many regards; but I appreciate your thorough
dissection and analysis of the site, and that you took the time to write
something so through. I think this represents some additional polish I have
ahead of me to make things clearer. On boarding is a bitch! (also, do let me
know if any of those questions were directed at me, and not just open
questions you feel the site itself should be answering otherwise)

